# 2011 Cruze LT - Rear Z-Link Question



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Is it visibly bent? I would tend to believe the new tires have a softer sidewall than your previous tires and just putting in a few more PSI of air will correct this feeling. I've had 3 different tires on my cruze so far, and the last new ones had this exact same feel with the low PSI they put in the tires.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If it is bent, look for a paint scrape......I would bet my bones some nitwit at the tire place tried (and succeeded) in jacking it up from the link......or used a axle hoist that engaged the link(s).

Anyways, although re-usable, if you want the bolt and nut get them from a Chevy dealer to be assured of the correct design and hardness.

Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing, the passenger side does seem to hang low, but you would need to back into it to do any damage as the gas tank and rear axle sit just as low.


----------



## dishwab (Dec 2, 2015)

spacedout said:


> Is it visibly bent? I would tend to believe the new tires have a softer sidewall than your previous tires and just putting in a few more PSI of air will correct this feeling. I've had 3 different tires on my cruze so far, and the last new ones had this exact same feel with the low PSI they put in the tires.


Thanks for the quick reply.

I actually haven't seen it since their diagnosis, but will be picking it up after work tomorrow. According to the tech I spoke to on the phone, yes, it's a visible bend. Definitely not going to order anything until I check it out

I'll double check the PSI for sure and add a little more than factory recommended. From how she describes the problem it's jarring to the point that she feels unsafe driving it at all so I would be a little bit surprised if it were just down to under inflation. Another problem is that the issue doesn't show up until after she's been driving for 20 minutes or so (til the tires are warmed up I'm guessing) so it's been difficult to replicate for the mechanic


----------



## dishwab (Dec 2, 2015)

Robby said:


> If it is bent, look for a paint scrape......I would bet my bones some nitwit at the tire tried (and succeeded) in jacking it up from the link......or used a axle hoist that engaged the link(s).
> 
> Anyways, although re-usable, if you want the bolt and nut get them from a Chevy dealer to be assured of the correct design and hardness.
> 
> Rob


Interesting, I hadn't thought to check for paint scrape. That's a good idea, thanks.

Re: replacing - I wasn't sure if the nut was self locking or otherwise requires replacement. Are you thinking that's not something I need to worry about? I'm mostly familiar with working on older BMW's and in my travels have typically replaced hardware whenever working with suspension components


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Nothing special on that fastener....OK to re-use......torque is good and tight, not crazy tight.

Might be a spec but you are only pinching the inner bushing sleeve as designed.

Rob


----------



## dishwab (Dec 2, 2015)

Cool, thanks for the info



Robby said:


> Nothing special on that fastener....OK to re-use......torque is good and tight, not crazy tight.
> 
> Might be a spec but you are only pinching the inner bushing sleeve as designed.
> 
> Rob


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 11, 2015)

I know it is not the same car , but I bent a right rear lower control arm on a Chevy Lumina . Dumbed up and put a jack stand under it & let the car down a little with the floor jack . Well , I let it down too much ! :-(

I removed it & straightened it out as best I could and ordered a new one from RockAuto.com . Installed the new one the next Saturday . Used all the original hardware , torqued to spec & all was fine .

Remember , when working on these parts , penetrating oil is your friend .

I always read the max air pressure on the tires and air to that amount . May run a little firmer , but the tires last longer .

Best of luck .

God bless
Wyr


----------

